# R35 GTR wanted



## DRadmall (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm looking to purchase a R35. I'm not a trader. 

Budget 35k to 40k
Standard or modified.
I'm after a Grey or possibly and dark blue one. Needs to be in immaculate condition with FSH.

Needs to be a facelift model. Located in West Sussex


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello matey, hope you're well.

Is the top-end of your budget fixed at 40k?!


----------



## DRadmall (Oct 4, 2020)

No it's not fixed. I can go further for the right car potentially. But ideally around the 40k mark


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When you search for a car it’s best to add as much detail as possible to save time
I suggest things like

std or mod
model
serrvice history
owners
etc

Good luck in your search


----------

